# help stop that damn BEEPING!



## maximus (Oct 8, 2004)

this is really starting to get annoying and i would like to know how to eliminate this from happening altogether.
it seems in the 96 Max that if you have the key in the ignition and the drivers door open, it just keeps on BEEPING and BEEPING and BEEPING. how can you stop it from doing this? (dont say shut the door either coz there are times when i would like the door open and have the key in the ignition) is there 1 particular wire that i need to cut or is it more complex than that? if, by stopping this beeping, will there be other problems electrically or mechanically down the track?
cheers, dave


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Turn your key to the ACC position...this should end the beeping soon afterwards.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Or you could unplug the beeper. its located on the plastic knee plate under the steering wheel. You'll need a phillips screw driver to remove the two screws. pull the plastic plate off and you'll see the beeper mounted to it on the underside of it. just unplug it. Everything will be fine on your car. Now just remember to turn your lights off and take your keys with you.


----------



## Imobejoas (Jul 4, 2003)

Does anybody know if you can replace that beeping with the old "ding ding" bell? or maybe even a doorbell playing the Eyes of Texas...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

lmao...Well Reuben with your EE knowledge I'm sure you could wire in any door chime. Just find a car that has one you like and wire it up.


----------



## maximus (Oct 8, 2004)

MrEous said:


> Turn your key to the ACC position...this should end the beeping soon afterwards.


nah still keeps on beepin.
ill look into unhooking the beeper though. at least its an easy fix.
thanks guys.


----------

